# Next European forum opera trip - 2016 (Winter and spring)



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I have nothing planned yet... I have a very big wishlist 

Places of interest: Dresden

I'm almost sure I will buy a ticket to the Amsterdam Matthew Passion, March 22. Maybe we can plan around that ?

Many options - longer trips are possible for me in 2016 - round trips, why not more than 1 city ?

Let us know your thoughts !


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm certainly in agreement with a longer trip (optional 2-3?) and possibly multi-cities. Many European capitals are within 2-4 hours on a train and that can be part of the experience. It's nice to forget about aeroplanes for a few days.

I'd like to suggest something around May as the weather is likely to be much finer than March which can still be chilly. 

BTW & FYI, I'm going to Khovanschina, Amsterdam on 16th March, flying to Prague following day, but not suggesting this as a trip. Much as I like Amsterdam it would be fun to go somewhere that we (or some of us) haven't been to before. I've seen more things in Amsterdam than London recently!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Checking my opera travel spreadsheet (yes it's that serious), I'd already highlighted this:

Thu 5 May 16 Hamburg (Tristan)
Fri 6 May 16 Copenhagen(Barber)
Sat 7 May 16 Malmo(Pelleas)
Sun 8 May 16 Goteburg(Hamlet)

or this in the baltic states.
Thu 5 May Riga (Nozze)
Fri 6 May Vilnius (Don Carlos)
Sat 7 May Tallinn (Rigoletto) but the travel combination isn't ideal.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> Checking my opera travel spreadsheet (yes it's that serious), I'd already highlighted this:
> 
> Thu 5 May 16 Hamburg (Tristan)
> Fri 6 May 16 Copenhagen(Barber)
> ...


You are so well organized ! An spreadsheet is a wonderful idea. There should be some tools available to help us plan... I know operabase is very detailled... too bad it doesn't account for concerts. Bachtrak does - but I have found many errors in their scheduling and wrong dates.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, I almost forgot about concert halls. We shouldn't neglect them. I like concerts too!

I agree Bachtrack is useful, but not very comprehensive or accurate. Perhaps if they were a bit more amenable to contributors it would help! Operabase is getting better but I don't think it has even 50% of the opera performances in the UK listed. That's why I have a spreadsheet.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Unfortunately can't commit to anything yet until after Christmas but will let you know. Going in May sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Unfortunately can't commit to anything yet until after Christmas but will let you know. Going in May sounds like a good plan.


Do you have a preferred week in May?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> Do you have a preferred week in May?


Any time in May would be OK, but I don't want to commit yet.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Time to think about this again. Part of the pleasure of opera travel is the anticipation of having things booked in advance.

Any more thoughts?


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm slowly building my plans for first half 2016:
February I'm in Paris 
March I'm looking at Munich
Still very tempted to go to the Amsterdam Matthew Passion (Gardiner)
April Vienna has a great schedule:








May is still open!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Any time in May would be OK, but I don't want to commit yet.


Any further thoughts? May is now in the booking zone. All major opera seasons in full swing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> Any further thoughts? May is now in the booking zone. All major opera seasons in full swing.


Sorry DF but I need to sort out my finances before I can commit to an more opera trips. I really want to book some stuff for next year and I'll let you know.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

How about the first weekend in April in.......Milton Keynes!

https://www.wno.org.uk/venue/milton-keynes-theatre

A veritable Figaro smorgasbord. (Who doesn't hate that one? :lol

I will be there Friday and Saturday. I've seen the WNO several times and they've always been excellent.

Can't tell you anything about things to do in MK or the theatre (max 1400 seats - small compared to many paces and that is excellent news) but my Mother has recently moved locally and she deserves a treat!

NB I have checked and much to my surprise both perfomances are in Engish! So I guess it's a one man tour this time  Perhaps this is on the wrong thread.

Would be happy to meet up if anyone is going.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> How about the first weekend in April in.......Milton Keynes!
> 
> https://www.wno.org.uk/venue/milton-keynes-theatre
> 
> ...


I thought for a moment there your Mum was offering to put us up for the night. :lol:

I looked at this but as they're in English, unfortunately I'm not interested in going.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

A weekend in Milton Keynes staying in belowpar's mum's house sounds very tempting by sadly I'm out of the country. But, belowpar, I hope you will be able to join us when we manage to agree on something, perhaps late May.

Yes, I was surprised they were both in English too, together with their current Barber of Seville. What's going on here!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Don Fatale said:


> Yes, I was surprised they were both in English too, together with their current Barber of Seville. What's going on here!


ON further reflection it can only be because Opera in English must be popluar with the non Talk Classical Audience. i.e. a healthy majority.

PS My Mum says you're all welcome, anytime.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It's certainly true that many will go to English performances (including you and me), but I'll bet the performances have surtitles!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Any thoughts on a meet-up for this year?

I'm thinking of another Budapest trip, 14-17th April where Mahler's 5th (Chung/Scala Orch), Queen of Spades, Der Freischutz, Rake's Progress and Cav/Pag are on offer.


----------

